# My Adorable Aidan



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

9 week old baby...









Aidan at 14 weeks...









Getting that little tummy rubbed...


















My little lion...


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your pics--he is a doll!!!!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Cute!!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh he's cute! He and my Tuck have the same do in that second picture!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Too cute!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

What a cutie pie


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

He is adorable!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Cute!!!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

He is just adorable!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

He is adorable







It feels like it was yesterday that Indy looked like that, then one day he was all grown up looking at 10 months today







Enjoy your baby, he's a doll


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

He is too cute!!!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

He is so cute!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

I love the pictures They grab your heart and never let go


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

What an adorable puppy, his face is too cute!!!!


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

Aw thank you thank you thank you, I feel exactly the same way!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Soooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Joy is what i feel when i see a puppy. Thanks for sharing, i love to see your so much loved babies. ADORABLE!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh,







he







is







just







too







cute







for







words!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Aww!! He is really adorable!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

What a cutie


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey I see that a bunch of you guys have these cute little signature with pictures of your Malts and their name and little like transitions...how'd you get those?


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Too cute. It makes me want another puppy and that I took more baby pictures of Molly.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

So cute and sweet!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

What a sweet and adorable baby!!


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

I want the adorable signature with the scrolling pictures...help me help me!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ill pm u about the sig


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Awwwwww....he's a cutie !!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

OH my what a cutie
char


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

one word.... awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------

